# لماذا الغضب وكيف نتصالح مع الله ليرفع غضبه عنا - هل الله غضوب



## aymonded (11 ديسمبر 2011)

[    فحمي  غضب الرب على إسرائيل فدفعهم بأيدي ناهبين نهبوهم باعهم بيد  أعدائهم   حولهم  ولم يقدروا بعد على الوقوف أمام أعدائهم ] (قضاة2: 14)يا     إخوتي اليوم لا أكتب لكم كلمة ولا مجرد عظة أو أُقيم حوار أو أدخل في  جدل ونقاش وفلسفة ورد على تساؤل، بل أُسلم إليكم خبرة، وهي    خبرتي التي  تذوقتها والتي أعيش بها، فانتبوها لما أكتب بتدقيق، وتعلموا    وانظروا ما  أروع الرب وما هو غنى حنانه الفائق كأب قريب منا جداً ....
​لماذا الغضب وكيف نتصالح مع الله ليرفع غضبه عنا !!!​حينما     نقرب من الله بتوبة وإيمان طالبين غفرانه وقوته، فأنه يتراءى لنا سراً  في    قلوبنا، نشعر به قريب منا جداً ويتعامل معنا ويُصالحنا معه بسر تقديس    القلب  بدمه، وذلك لأننا أتينا إليه بإيمان معترفين بخطايانا وميل قلبنا    الفاسد  نحو الخير الغير موجود، وما اخترعناه لأنفسنا من لذات نُسر بها    سروراً  وصارت لنا فرح حياتنا المنحصرين فيه...
فنحن أولاً نتوب ونؤمن     ونبدأ اعترافنا لله حينما نقرب إليه مُقرين بصراحة تامة بدون أي هروب  من    مسئوليتنا، أننا كنا نعبده بالشفتين وقلبنا مبتعداً بعيداً عنه وأخطأنا بحريتنا وإراداتنا نحن،  فيبدأ    بالتعامل معنا ويعمل فينا سراً بنعمته ودمه يطهرنا من كل إثم، ثم  يدخل    الفرح لقلبنا سراً كما هو مكتوب: [ طوبى للذي غُفر إثمه وسُترت  خطيته ]    (مز32: 1)، وهذه خبرة كل خاطي يلتقي بالمسيح الرب، لأنه  يخرج من    محضره فرحاً ولسانه يمتلأ تهليلاً، لأنه تذوق خبرة محبة الله  وذاق قوة    غفرانه وهو عالم أنه غير مستحق لهذه النعمة التي سترت خطيته  والكساء النقي    الذي كسى عورته ....ولكن     كثيراً بعد هذه الخبرة الرائعة التي فيها حلاوة لقاء الرب وغسل القلب     وتطهيره، لا نحترز لأنفسنا حينما تختفي في داخلنا حلاوة الفرح والمسرة     بغفران الله الحلو ولا نشعر بتعزيات الروح القدس، لأن أحياناً النعمة تختفي وتتوارى قليلاً لتدخل الإنسان في خبرة جديدة، لذلك تُمتحن إرادة الإنسان لتظهر رغباته الخفية،    لكي يقدم عنها توبة ويمسك في رئيس الحياة وملك الدهور ويتنقي قلبه   ويستمرفي التغيير، لأن كثيرين في بداية الطريق يفرحون ويظنوا أنهم وصلوا   لنهايته  وصاروا في حالة من الكمال ومن هنا يبدأ أعظم سقوط للإنسان، ولكن  الكثيرين   يخفقون في هذه الخطوة  فيبدئون في إهمال حياتهم ويظنون أن النعمة  تخلت  عنهم،  فيهتز إيمانهم  ويستسلمون لخطياهم السابقة، أحياناً يفوقوا  منها  فيتوبوا  فوراً ويعودوا  لله الحي، واحياناً يستسلمون لها ويفقدوا   إيمانهم إذ يظنون أن الله تخلى عنهم، ويبدئون في خلق الأعذار، قائلين: ربنا عارف ضعفي، أو أن العالم شرير والشر حولي انتشر، فماذا أفعل!!! 
ويتكل الإنسان على هذا وهو يعلم أن الله محبة يغفر الخطية ويصفح عن الذنب ( وهذه حقيقية فعلاً ومؤكده بقوة في الإنجيل)، ولكنه يهمل نفسه ويخسر حركة قلبه نحو الله ويتمادى في الشر إلى أن يعتاد عليه، ويستهين بلطف الله وحنانه الذي مس قلبه ويتكل على أن الله كثير الرحمة والغفران:
+ [ أم تستهين بغنى لطفه وإمهاله وطول أناته غير عالم أن لطف الله إنما يقتادك إلى التوبة ] (رو2: 4)
+ [  فهوذا لطف الله وصرامته، أما الصرامة فعلى الذين سقطوا وأما اللطف فلك،  (وذلك) أن ثبت في اللطف وإلا فأنت أيضاً ستُقطع ] (رو11: 22)

ولكن شكراً لله المُحب لأنه لا يترك الإنسان مهما ما كان وصل لأعلى درجات الشر وظهر فيه الفساد، فيظهر غضبه في قلب الإنسان وفكره ويبدأ في تأديبه، ويشعر الإنسان بلسعة ضربات الله، ويتساءل: 
ألم يكن الله لنا مسامحاً وغافراً لنا في المسيح الذي     رفع غضب الله عنا وأعطانا المصالحة، فكيف اشعر اليوم بغضب الله المعلن على     جميع فجور الناس وإثمهم الذين يحجزون الحق بالإثم، ولماذا أنا بعد ما    أصبحت  ابناً لله دخلت في دائرة غضب الله !!!​هذا     سؤال المسيحي الذي تذوق خبرة غفران الله وقربه منه، وسقط فترة طويلة     مبتعداً عن الله فلاقى غضب الله وشعر به ثقيلاً في قلبه، وتم فيه المكتوب: [     فغضب الرب على سليمان لأن قلبه مال عن الرب إله إسرائيل الذي تراءى له مرتين ] (1مل11: 9) !!!

يا أحبائي، كثيرين يرفضون أن هناك غضب لله ويقولون الكتاب المقدس لا يتحدث عن أن الله يغضب، فالله في العهد الجديد لا يغضب قط، طبعاً الله ليس مثلنا له جهاز عصبي مثلاً وغضوب وينتقم مثل البشر، ولكن هذا إعلان عن رفض الله للشر والفساد لكي نفهم طبيعة الموت والفساد، فالله يغضب فعلاً على الشر ولا يقبل أي مهادنة معه أو خلط ما بين النور والظلمة، والغضب هنا يُعلن ما هو مكتوب: [ لأن الرب إلهكم إله غيور في وسطكم لئلا يحمى غضب الرب إلهكم عليكم فيبيدكم عن وجه الأرض ] (تث6: 15)...

فلماذا هذا الغضب، مع أن الله محبة، ولكن غضب الله هو عمق المحبة ذاتها بل وقوة أصالتها ومعدنها الخلاصي،     لأن الله محبته لنا ليست عاطفية وحنانه ليس الحنو المريض الذي يشفق    ويطبطب  على مريض جرحه غائر سيقتله، لذلك يعلن غضبه الشديد لكي يصرخ    الإنسان: [ لا  أريد هذا الشر ولا اريد الفساد، ارحمني يا رب وأشكرك يا رب  على عصا رعاية محبتك لتردني إليك وتُحيي نفسي بالتقوى ]، لأن المريض     الذي لا  يشعر بألم أوجاع جسده فأنه لن يذهب للطبيب، والمريض الذي لا  يرى   أثر المرض  على من هم حوله وكيف أن بعضهم يموت منه، فأنه سيتهاون مع  مرضة   إلى أن يقتله  !!!! ومن هُنا نفهم لماذا يعلن الله غضبه أحياناً على  الأمم بسبب خطاياهم وفجورهم بالتأديب الظاهر أمام الجميع في هذا العالم.
فيا إخوتي أن للرب غضبه الخاص مع النفس التي هي له، فالرب يغضب حينما نُخطئ ويعلن غضبه في قلبنا لو كنا فعلاً له، وذلك لأنه مكتوب: [ لا يرتد غضب الرب حتى يجري ويُقيم مقاصد قلبه، في آخر الأيام تفهمون فهماً ]    (أر23: 20)، وقد أتت آخر الأيام التي فيها نفهم بالروح القدس وإعلانه في    القلب، آخر الأيام أي ملء الزمان، حينما تجسد الكلمة ومات لأجل خطيانا   وقام  لأجل تبريرنا،  فهو برنا الخاص وكساء نفوسنا لكي   لا  نوجد عُراه، ونعم المسيح الرب يغضب  ويعلن غضبه على الخطية، ولا يترك    الإنسان في موتها المُرّ للنفس، وذلك حتى يُجري ويُقيم مقاصد قلبه  وهي شفاءنا من مرضنا الداخلي الذي يحطم أنفسنا، إذن غضب الله، غضب المحبة الحقيقية، وهذا لكي يحولنا إليه بواسطة خوفنا من غضبه؟​إذن فسخطه ليس للانتقام منا، بل بالحري ليُعطينا الغفران لأنه يقول: [ إن رجعت وحزنت فإنك ستخلص ] (مز3: 15 سبعينية). 
إنه ينتظر بكاءنا وحزن قلبنا بإيمان الرجاء الحي والثقة في محبته،     ونحن هنا في هذا الزمان الحاضر، لكي ينجينا من الأحزان الأبدية ويخلصنا    من  آثار الخطية المدمرة للنفس. فهو ينتظر حزن قلبنا ودموع توبتنا   الحقيقية   لكي يسكب علينا رحمته. وهذا ما عرفناه في الإنجيل عندما أشفق   على الأرملة   الباكية وأقام إبنها (لو7: 11و 15)...فهو     ينتظر رجوعنا لكي يُعيدنا إلى النعمة التي كانت ستظل مستمرة معنا لو   أننا   لم نسقط، والشاطر الذي يفهم مشيئة الله هو الذي يقول: [ احتمل غضب   الرب   لأني أخطأت إليه حتى يُقيم دعواي ويُجري حقي سيخرجني إلى النور سأنظر بره ]  (مي7: 9)، فالغضب غضب أبوة حانية جداً، والتأديب تأديب المحبة، لأنه  مكتوب: [ لأن الذي يحبه الرب يؤدبه ويجلد كل ابن يقبله ] (عب12: 6)...​من هنا     نعلم لماذا كثيرين يتكلمون عن غضب الله أنه محصور في إله العهد القديم     فقط، وكأن الله يتغير ويختلف من عهد لعهد، مع أنه هو الله الواحد الغير     متغير، ورفض غضب الله وتأديبه والتعليم باختلاف الله  من    عهد لعهد، هو دليل قاطع على أن الإنسان لم يتذوق بعد أبوة الله في    المسيح  يسوع، ولم يدخل بعد في عهد البنين ولم يرى الله ولا عرفه لأنه مكتوب: [ لأن  الذي يحبه الرب يؤدبه ويجلد كل ابن يقبله. أن كنتم تحتملون التأديب  يعاملكم الله كالبنين فأي ابن لا يؤدبه أبوه. ولكن ان كنتم بلا تأديب قد  صار الجميع شركاء فيه فأنتم نغول لا بنون ] (عب12: 6 – 8)

فيا إخوتي انتبهوا لأزمنة التأديب واعرفوا ان محبة الله قريبة منكم جداً، وامسكوا في هذه الأيام بشدة لأنها نجاة كل أحد لخلاصه وشفاءه، فنحن     في زمن الشفاء الذي فيه اقترب منا الله جداً بمحبة حانية شديدة، فأن   فلتت   منا سنهلك حتماً أما أن رجعنا ومسكنا في محبة الله المعلنة لنا   فستأتينا   أوقات الفرج حتماً ويكون لنا مجد عظيم لم نرى له مثيلاً   من قبل،   لأنه حيثما ازدادت الخطية ازدادت النعمة جداً وتفاضلت: [ فتوبوا   وارجعوا   لتُمحى خطاياكم لكي تأتي أوقات الفرج من وجه الرب ] (أع3: 19) ...

ولنصغي لكلمات الرسول: [ قد     كان لنا آباء أجسادنا مؤدبين وكنا نهابهم أفلا نخضع بالأولى جداً لأبي     الأرواح فنحيا. لأن أولئك أدبونا أياماً قليلة حسب استحسانهم وأما هذا     فلأجل المنفعة لكي نشترك في قداسته. ولكن كل تأديب في الحاضر لا يُرى أنه     للفرح بل للحزن وأما أخيراً فيعطي الذين يتدربون به ثمر برّ للسلام.  لذلك    قوموا الأيادي المسترخية والركب المخلعة. واصنعوا لأرجلكم مسالك  مستقيمة    لكي لا يعتسف الأعرج بل بالحري يشفى ] (عب12: 9 – 13)
[ الآن     أنا أفرح لا لأنكم حزنتم بل لأنكم حزنتم للتوبة لأنكم حزنتم بحسب مشيئة     الله لكي لا تتخسروا منا في شيء، لأن الحزن الذي بحسب مشيئة الله ينشئ توبة لخلاص بلا ندامة وأما حزن العالم فينشئ موتاً ] (2كو7: 9 – 10)​


----------



## aymonded (25 يونيو 2012)

المجد لك أيها الآب العظيم القدوس 
يا من تحبنا حباً حقيقياً فتحزن قلوبنا بتأديبك المُحيي 
بعصا رعاية يسوع لكي يكون لنا حياة حقيقية وشركة معك 
ونعرفك أباً لنا في المسيح
فنحن ابنائك الأخصاء في المحبوب
وقد رأينا وشاهدنا هذا في تأديبك المُحيي كأب
وقد أعلنت لنا هذا بروحك الساكن في أوانينا الخزفية الضعيفة
فاقبل توبتنا إليك في المسيح يسوع الذي يشع فينا مجده الخاص
ألبسنا ثوب قداستك أيها المسيح الرب
وسامحنا على خطايانا الكثيرة 
مطهراً ايانا بغسل قلبنا بدمك الكريم
حقيقي نشكرك جداً لأجل إعلان غضب محبتك 
الذي شهد لنا عن غيرتك ومحبتك العظيمة لنا
لأنك تريد أن الكل يخلص ولمعرفة الحق يُقبل
ومن يأتيك لا تخرجه خارجاً 
بل تدخله إلى داخل محضرك 
تلبسه الحُلة كالابن الضال
والكل يهتف باحتفال معك قائلين
ابني هذا كان ميتاً فعاش، ضالاً فوجد
اوجدنا انت وردنا إليك أيها الرب المُحيي 
الذي لك كل حين المجد والإكرام والسجود
مع أبيك الصالح والروح القدس آمين​


----------



## النهيسى (8 سبتمبر 2012)

*تسلم أيدك

ربنا يباركك

موضوع مهم ورائع ومميز


أفادنى جدااا

شكرا كتييير 

صلواتكم أخى العزيز*​


----------



## اليعازر (8 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا للموضوع الرائع..


ربنا يباركك.


.


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (8 سبتمبر 2012)

aymonded قال:


> المجد لك أيها الآب العظيم القدوس
> 
> يا من تحبنا حباً حقيقياً فتحزن قلوبنا بتأديبك المُحيي
> بعصا رعاية يسوع لكي يكون لنا حياة حقيقية وشركة معك
> ...


 امين
 امين
 اشكرك على الصلاه الرائعه و الموضوع المهم جدا جدا جدا
 الرب يبارك  خدمتك لمجد اسمه-
  الرب يباركك و يبارك حياتك


----------



## aymonded (8 سبتمبر 2012)

المسيح إلهنا الحي يبارككم يا إخوتي ويسعدنا كلنا بإشراق نور وجهه علينا ويُنير اذهاننا ويفتح مداركنا لنتعرف على غضبة الذي يصنع بره بالمحبة الأبوية التي له من نحونا، حتى نهابة ونحترمه ونوقر شخصه القدوس العظيم فنحيا له باستقامة القلب حسب غنى نعمته التي أنعم بها علينا كلنا، كونوا معافين باسم الرب إلهنا آمين
​


----------



## Samir poet (8 سبتمبر 2012)

امين امين 
استاذى الحبيب 
موضوع
مهم جداااااااااا
اشكرك بجدااااا
ربنا يباركك


----------



## aymonded (8 سبتمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> امين امين
> استاذى الحبيب
> موضوع
> مهم جداااااااااا
> ...



ويبارك حياتك أخي الحبيب ويسعدك بغنى مجده 
ويفرح قلبك بحلاوة محبته آمين
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (8 سبتمبر 2012)

*,.
*

موضوع جميل جداَ
شكراً أستآذنآ

*آلرب يبآركـ خدمة حضرتكـ*



*.،*
​


----------



## aymonded (8 سبتمبر 2012)

ويبارك حياتك ويهبك كل نعمة وفرح سماوي لا يزول
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (8 سبتمبر 2012)

الموضوع رااااااائع استاذي
ميرسي كتيييييييير
ربنا يبارك خدمه حضرتك
​


----------



## aymonded (9 سبتمبر 2012)

ويبارك حياتك ويهبك كل نعمة وسلام وفرح في الروح القدس
النعمة معك كل حين
​


----------



## girgis2 (14 سبتمبر 2012)

> من هنا     نعلم  لماذا كثيرين يتكلمون عن غضب الله أنه محصور في إله العهد القديم     فقط،  وكأن الله يتغير ويختلف من عهد لعهد، مع أنه هو الله الواحد الغير      متغير، ورفض غضب الله وتأديبه والتعليم باختلاف الله   من    عهد لعهد، هو دليل قاطع على أن الإنسان لم يتذوق بعد أبوة الله في     المسيح  يسوع، ولم يدخل بعد في عهد البنين ولم يرى الله ولا عرفه لأنه مكتوب: [ لأن  الذي يحبه الرب يؤدبه ويجلد كل ابن يقبله. أن كنتم تحتملون التأديب  يعاملكم الله كالبنين فأي ابن لا يؤدبه أبوه. ولكن ان كنتم بلا تأديب قد  صار الجميع شركاء فيه فأنتم نغول لا بنون ] (عب12: 6 – 8)



*موضوع هام جدااا

شكرااا على الموضوع والدعوة أستاذي أيموند

ربنا يباركك

*​


----------



## aymonded (15 سبتمبر 2012)

ويبارك حياتك أخي الحبيب، كن معافي في روح قيامة يسوع وبره آمين
​


----------



## candy shop (25 أكتوبر 2013)

موضوع قيم 
وصلاه معزيه نابعه من القلب 
شكرااااا ايمن ربنا يخليك 
ويباركك دايما مميز ​


----------



## aymonded (25 أكتوبر 2013)

ربنا يخليكي ويشبع قلبك من دسم نعمته الحلو يا رب آمين
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 أكتوبر 2013)

كالعاده استاذي الغالي
موضوع في منتهي منتهي الروعه والاهمية

ربنا يبارك خدمتك
ويعوض تعب محبتك
امين
+​


----------



## aymonded (25 أكتوبر 2013)

ويفرح قلبك ويغمرك بسلامه الفائق آمين فآمين
​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (25 أكتوبر 2013)

لأن الذي يحبه الرب يؤدبه ويجلد كل ابن يقبله. أن كنتم تحتملون التأديب يعاملكم الله كالبنين فأي ابن لا يؤدبه أبوه. ولكن ان كنتم بلا تأديب قد صار الجميع شركاء فيه فأنتم نغول لا بنون ] (عب12: 6 – 8)
لا ادرى ماذا اقول فى كل هذا الجمال لا توجد كلمات تعبر عن سعادتى
بهذا الموضوع
الرب يحفظك ويعطيك الصحة والنعمة
انت اكبر نعمة اعطاها لنا الرب
لك كل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## aymonded (25 أكتوبر 2013)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> لأن الذي يحبه الرب يؤدبه ويجلد كل ابن يقبله. أن كنتم تحتملون التأديب يعاملكم الله كالبنين فأي ابن لا يؤدبه أبوه. ولكن ان كنتم بلا تأديب قد صار الجميع شركاء فيه فأنتم نغول لا بنون ] (عب12: 6 – 8)
> لا ادرى ماذا اقول فى كل هذا الجمال لا توجد كلمات تعبر عن سعادتى
> بهذا الموضوع
> الرب يحفظك ويعطيك الصحة والنعمة
> ...



إلهنا القدوس الحي يعزي قلبك ويفرح حياتك 
يا أعز أب وأروع أخ لي في كنيسة الله الحي آمين
​


----------

